# Riveria: Denouement



## Lanefan (Jun 12, 2007)

After almost 12 years, over 200 characters, 64 adventures, and something like 780 sessions, Riveria came to a quiet close this past weekend...with two players still active who were present for session 1.

The story of this game, even in tight-packed type and in point form, will be a 125-page source of amusement for any involved in the game and 125 pages of torture for anyone else!   Someday I'll put it online; for now, I'll be happy to finish the paper version by next weekend...

Lane-"posted in story hour because I couldn't think of a better place for it"-fan


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 12, 2007)

You can tell the whole story of a 12 year campaign in only 125 pages?   

You said 64 adventures, that's less than 2 pages an adventure!


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 13, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> You can tell the whole story of a 12 year campaign in only 125 pages?
> 
> You said 64 adventures, that's less than 2 pages an adventure!



Yep.  I don't get into detail at all for the most part (the average is closer to 1 page per adventure, with the rest being taken up with backstory notes, mini-adventure notes, and so on) but there's enough for anyone who played in the game to remember what was going on, and anyone who didn't to at least get an idea of what happened.  A typical bit of a hypothetical adventure log might look like:

*Mystery Island* 

Starting members (from _Keep On the Borderlands_): Elgorath(F-2), Fungorn(T-2), Grimshee(R-1), Halfbit(MU-2), Inskir(C-2)

Jera 4 757: Buy boat, set sail from Waterdeep.  Elgorath seasick the whole trip.
Jer 7   Arrive at Mystery Island; Elgorath nearly drowns in his eagerness to get ashore.
.          Explore, find signs of Orc presence but no Orcs.  Orcs, however, find Party...
Jer 8   Orcs ambush Party at dawn.  *Elgorath killed* and rest of Party barely survive.  Return to boat, anchor in bay and sack out for 2 days.
Jer 10  More exploring, find and sack Orc village.  Fungorn finds a poison trap the hard way; saved by a Grimshee herb.  .   Lots of loot.
   [etc.]

Those 6 lines might represent 3-5 sessions of play...

If I logged in much more detail than that, three things would happen: one, I'd run out of paper; two, the reader would run out of patience; and three, the log wouldn't tell very much of the tale as I'd run out of time to write it.   I tried this in early Riveria...it lasted till about session 100 or so, when I gave up and went to the short format; and that takes long enough.

Lanefan


----------



## TRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, I was just curious if you ever did manage to get this online?

Was this played on tabletop or IRC?


----------

